# My first kid's



## Heffer_Nite (Jan 7, 2013)

Im new to the forum and goat keeping, I last noticed my girls in heat September 17th (assuming i didnt get it wrong in my inexperience) That gives me a ruff due date of 09th February. Could you guys take a look and let me know possibly how many i might be expecting and in your opinion when it might be?

This is my first girl, Chewie


















Second girl is Nibbles. She is so very big, poor girl









Hey! stop looking at my butt..









Last girl is Nipper









And just for funzies, a group shot


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

IMO, nibbles has twins... 

The others not so sure. The last one has one, pretty positive of that. 
Good luck though!!


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

They are so cute. I love the pic of nibble, she is looking behind her saying what you doing back there:laugh:. This is a complete guess for fun. First on twins, second trips and last one a single. Goodluck


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

A safe guess is always "two".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep two


----------



## Heffer_Nite (Jan 7, 2013)

*Due dates*

So i think we are getting close to kidding but i dont have any dates as the girls were just running with my boy.. Dose anyone have any guesses on a possible due date for my girls. All 3 girls are 5 year olds who have had previous kids. (just not with me)

This pic is daddy, his name Fury. (do excuse, his purple ear)









First girl is Chewie


















Second girl is Nibbles 


















Last girl is Nipper


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

hard to say exactly. Most not all, will get more udder going before being that close. They are getting bigger thats for sure. With out dates ( I have one who will be ta 3wk window), I'd watching udders, belly's dropping, and your big one - ligaments 'going' that's a wow ok better be ready sign. good luck keep us posted.


----------



## Heffer_Nite (Jan 7, 2013)

At 1 o clock lunchtime i went out to check on nipper as she lost her ligs at breakfast time and she had two little babies sitting with her! She must have popped them out shortly after i finished mucking out at 10. Both mother and babies are doing well. She has two little does )










Please excuse my crazy hair, we have some terrible wind over here right now.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations!! They are adorable


----------



## Heffer_Nite (Jan 7, 2013)

I am the luckiest lady in the land! I needed a boy to keep my buck company but other than that i didnt mind. Turns out i got 1 stunning boy and 5 girls out of my 3 does 

I posted pic's of my first two girls, then yesterday Nibbles had this buck









And doe









And today Chewie finished up with these 2 cutie little girls (its pretty cold this evening and the black girl wasn't drying very well so i brought her in and dried her)


















And i love this pic of Nipper being a super mum so i thought i would add this too


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness the cuteness!! Your goats are all beautiful. I love their colors. Congrats!


----------

